# 2006 Siena M/L frame weight...



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm beginning to think curiosity killed the cat. I just got my hands on a 2006 Siena frame and of course I had to put it on the gram scale to see what it weighs. Much to my dismay the first reading was 1418 grams with bearing cups, seat post clamp, bottle screws, and plastic BB cable guide in place. Removing seat post clamp and bottle screws gets it down to 1375 grams but this is still way more than it should be. 

There's no way the bearing cups, press fitted into the head tube so I can't easily remove them, could weigh THAT much! I have no reason to suspect my scale is off. For reference, the Real Design HP Pro fork weighs 385 grams on the same scale with compression nut and top crown race installed (and nothing else). I also have a hanging "fish scale" that always reads right about the same as the table top gram scale, albeit with less significant digits.

So what gives? How can this be? Am I doing something wrong?  It seems like this frame is a good 100 grams over the advertised weight of 1215 grams.  

Bradley


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Each frame can and does variate due to different densities of the metal. No frame weighs exactly the same as even another one in the same size. I would think that 1 to 3% would be a normal variance. You might also be surprised at how much those cups actually do weigh.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

The frames indeed do get weighed without any hardware and that includes seat clamp, f/d clamp, waterbottle bolts, cable guides and headset cups. Each frame though can be indeed a little off in either direction and the weight advertised is an average. 

With the headset cups out I'd think you'd be within 75 or so grams of the advertised weight and that is certainly reasonable.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed blog


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Why argue over less than 200 grams.....................unless your a pro rider that considers every gram as being 1/100th of a second then I think that weight is excellent. Not trying to be an a$$ but that weight is insignificant.

Ride it and enjoy it.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

msheron said:


> Why argue over less than 200 grams.....................unless your a pro rider that considers every gram as being 1/100th of a second then I think that weight is excellent. Not trying to be an a$$ but that weight is insignificant.
> 
> Ride it and enjoy it.


msheron: I'm just asking for clarification, validation, or advice. I agree the weight itself is a small thing. It's simply a matter of getting what was advertised, what you paid for, what you expected, etc.

Juanmoretime: I agree. 1 to 3% seems like a normal and reasonable variance. Up to 5% seems resonable in my opinion.

HerbertK: I am just curious, since you're "in the know". Is every Litespeed frame weighed as part of the QC/QA process before it leaves the factory? If so, what is the tolerance in percent?

Thanks everyone for your replies.

Bradley


----------

